# Anyone know where to get this?



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

The foam that goes between the horn body and horn motor. Anyone know where to get it? Bought some de-500's and one is missing the foam. At help would be great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Search for the "homster" thread on DIYaudio. 

Kelvin


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Search for the "homster" thread on DIYaudio.
> 
> Kelvin


Hes just talking about the weather stripped that goes between the compression driver and the mount

any weather stripping will do or thin foam.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Ohh ok lol 

I saw foam and the first thing that came to mind was "HOMSTER"... 

Kelvin


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

Peel and stick ensolite works well.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Any actual link to somethin I can buy? Lol

Sent from my C771 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Speaker Gasketing Tape 1/8" x 3/8" x 50 ft. Roll 260-540

More than you'll ever really need but this is the type of stuff.


----------

